# Phobia of clogging the toilet



## TheFutureIsClear (Feb 19, 2002)

This is going to sound very weird. But here I go...Ok, I have this horrible life controlling fear of clogging the toilet. I have clogged the toilet probably about 6 times in my life. Some toilets are very good with waterpressure and the size of the hole the waste leaves through, but some toilets are just plain WIMPY! This fear prevents me from spending the night at friends houses or going on trips. One example is I went for 5 days to visit my friend in another state. While there I was so concerned in my mind about clogging the toilet I think I unconciously made myself constipated. The SECOND I walked in my door when I got back I had to run up to my bathroom, and I can honestly say I have never pooped so much in my life. This however was not an isolated incident, because a year later I went on another trip with friends to a house and was so afraid of clogging that toilet that I had to use a gas station bathroom on day 7 of the trip and again pooped a LOT.I am going to move into an apartment soon with roomates and will be sharing a bathroom. I KNOW I will do this to myself again-- my brain will force myself into freaking out about the possibility of clogging the toilet, and I'll never go. Does anyone else have this fear?? What can I do???


----------



## 451 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, it is important that you do move your bowels daily to prevent build up of toxins and other harmful substances. It may not be apparent now but can have dire consequences over time.The bowels not only need to be cleaned daily, it must be cleansed of build up of harmful or pathogenic bacteria that may reside or colonize it. Build up of toxins may cause may problems later on as they stick to the walls and become difficult to remove.You must drink lots of water to enable ease of movement and so that the stools are not hard. In addition a good probiotic may help in the regular movement and cleansing.Take care n keep wellRichard


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Richard...perhaps you should make people aware of this part of the website listed on your profile:from the website in osumex's profile"OSUMEX invites you to be an entrepreneur and participate in our financially rewarding direct selling business that you can call your own.Our compensation plan is designed to be rewarding and will provide a good return for your time invested."Guess what folks...he sells probiotics!2/3 of your posts in one night have been exactly the same thing. The same message as the 2 was also PMed to me, except you made the mistake of addressing it to a "Walt" Perhaps your info would be better put over in the "Products" forum.


----------



## 451 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks for your post and I have been to the products forum and posted there.Just thought I will share new info of a useful product that might help others. This is meant to take advantage of people here but if it helps, it would be great.True that there is this opportunity section but it need not be that and entirely up to an individual if he/she wishes to try. Sometimes, you never know as it might help and my intentions are well meant. I just hope that it will be taken that wayMy apologies again if anyone is offended. So far auroraheart seemed to be the one most offended and I apologize again to her. I do mean wellTake care n keep wellrichard


----------



## 451 (Jun 27, 2002)

sorry, second sentence should read:"this is NOT MEANT"rather than"this is meant"...sorry again, typing too fastRichard


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

I shouldn't respond, but when you move keep a plunger near the toilet. You are probably young if you're moving in with a group, so they'll probably laugh, then get over it hopefully. There's really no other advice that can possibly help you. You are just going to have to chance it. I wouldn't make a big deal out of it. If you stop it up somewhere, just tell them that their toilet has malfunctioned, and do they have a plunger. It may be funny, but you'll probably be able to live with it. Just laugh about it, and say that you may have put too much toilet paper in. This happens at my house a lot, and it is the toilet paper.


----------



## CrystalOne (Mar 23, 2002)

How about if you just flush every now and then. Just don't let it get so full. Maybe knowing you can do that will help you not to be so anxious about it.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Richard, I am not offended, just leery of people who promote products they have a vested interest in, and who are not more forward that they do. The same goes for my own relatives who sell Amway.







You can blame those who came before you for that feeling. You will notice others who benefit from good things that help IBS; eg hypnotherapy have a signature letting people know that. eg Eric and Mike's tapes. I've never said there was anything wrong with your product. I know some of the people here who it worked for. Just think of how you may feel when you see celebrities vouching for a product on TV that you aren't for 100% sure they don't use, but know they are getting paid to say they do. (eg Suzanne Somers thigh machine) That is the feeling I have.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I just wanted to correct a misconception mentioned above. Not everyone needs to move his or her bowels every day. Some people may, and others may not. No one builds up harmful toxins, and things don't "build up" that long. That is nonsense! People have died from the effects of D, but no one has ever died from C or from "built up toxins" in the colon.Regarding the toilet issue, I often have a fear of overflowing or flooding of the water. I can't say how many times I have flushed where the "waste" at least goes away, but the water continues to run. I have been forced to make as number of emergency calls to plumbers, and the water bill has increased significantly. The carpeting and flooring is another problem, but I won't even go there!


----------



## Gswanson (Aug 23, 2001)

Hi: I'm happy people are concerned about "flooding" or stopping up a toliet. Are you the people who are supposed to be IBS-C? Whether 6 days, 7 days or 10 days, I am a very stubborn case of IBS-C and if and when I go naturally or have a natural urge to go, it's always incomplete. I wish my problem were the fact that a LOT of bowel is coming out. I have to end up taking self-administered enemas, use suppositories which only move bowel directly in the rectal area or resort to harsh laxatives if all else fails. I WISH I could poop a lot whenever a natural urge comes. An overflowing would be better than a backed up body!


----------



## 451 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi AuroraheartThank you for your post and I understand how you feel.I am sincere in trying to help as others who had tried the probiotic, especially with bad D, had benefited. Therefore I thought it might help others here.No I am not trying to recruit members like Amway nor selling as MLM here. Just wanted to share info and help where I can. I fully support such a public forum and service and hope to contribute regularly to keep this going.Take care n keep wellRichard


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

TheFuture----- I understand when I go off to my parents for a visit I get nervous about using the restroom in the hall since people are always walking in the hall, so unless the bedroom bathroom (not when i need it usually Dad goes to bed at 8 sometimes). It freaks me out to use the bathroom around others, so I just make myself not go and when I return home the moment I get in I have to run to the restroom. My body is so trained now even when I don't have to go when I come home from my trip I still have to.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I have a low flow toilet (I guess that's all you can buy these days) and was having a terrible problem with the thing backing up all the time--constant plunging because of all the paper I have to use. My plumber







did something inside the tank to allow the flow to increase and now it only happens every once in a while. I always keep a plunger handy just in case!I also flush half-way through the "procedure" now.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Okay here goes; i am severe IBS-C but I use alot of toilet paper when I do go in the morning and if I put it all inthe toilet I would block it up in a minute; my solution is to put alot of it in the wastepaper basket and throw it out every morning in the garbage can in the garage with all the other garbage. I do this in hotels too because I am deathly afraid of blocking up the toilet with too much toilet paper. A long time ago I lived with a guy for a long time who was very constipated (I wasn't at that time and had no idea what he was going through). anyway, he was always causing the toilet to get blocked up; It seems to me a toilet can handle human waste alot more effciently than it can handle alot of paper. Oh well, that is my solution such as it is.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I forgot to say I put it in a plastic bag and tie it up; even in a hotel I would never let anyone have to touch all that paper; I try to be considerate.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I was the world's reigning queen of toilet stoppages - it became a running joke at my parent's house when I was living at home. I'd plug the toilet sometimes once or twice a week with just the stool itself.I started going more often, so I don't have the problem with the stool plugging the toilet much anymore. As for the paper, sometimes I flush the toilet 7 or 8 times. I just put a few pieces in, and then flush, and keep doing it until I'm done. This doesn't cause the toilet to stop up with paper.Hope that helped-


----------



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

hi,my advice is this, maybe stupid but try...since it is a thought that you have you should have another thought that counterparts the other...think for example that if you do not go for many days you can clog the toilet, since you will go a lot....but that if yo go regularly you do not clog the toilet since it is not so much...just my thougt....


----------

